

The Internet Won’t Damage Your Brain – But it Might Ruin Your Life - greatjackie
http://tweetagewasteland.com/2010/06/the-internet-wont-damage-your-brain-but-it-might-ruin-your-life/

======
scurryjimjoe
Pell v Pinker!

"Who are you going to believe: some brain expert analyzing your internet usage
from his ivory tower of academia or me, a sick, twitchy freak who is eyeball
deep in the same social opium den as the rest of you addicts?"

------
jack-flock
Turning this stuff off really is a matter of self-control. I just don't know
anyone who's been able to actually control themselves.

------
Itweaker
I read the whole thing. Must still havr a functioning bean.

